# 3 Monitore oder 1 Ultra Widescreen oder gar Curved?



## Grozz (3. Februar 2016)

Was ist eig im Bereich gaming besser? 
Ich denke Curved ist gerade für Flugsims und Rennspiele sehr geil und 3 Monitore finde ich allgemein auch sehr geil. 
für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. Februar 2016)

Wieso nicht einmal Curved und einen normalen extra dazu. Ich würde einen zum Gaming mit 120 oder 144Hz mit Free oder G-Sync nehmen und dazu einen mit IPS-Panel.


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2016)

Für einen 16:9 WQHD/UHD 144hz IPS mit zusätzlichem Display für Hardwareinfos und Multitasking.

Woher sollen wir wissen was für dich besser ist?

Zum zocken würde ich niemals drei Monitore verwenden...Was soll ich mit Streifen im Bild?!


----------



## Shaav (3. Februar 2016)

Also so lange der Radius nicht gerade um die 2m ist sondern wie derzeit eher 4m, bringt dieser ganze Curved Kram meiner Meinung nach nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab 2m, dann gibts noch 3 und 3,8m.
Was einem da gefällt , muss jeder selber entscheiden.

@TE
Meine Entscheidung steht ja oben schon.
Ich halte nichts von 3 Einzelmonitoren.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. Februar 2016)

3 Monitore sind geil. Den Rand nimmt man eig gar nicht wahr. Wenns nicht gerade die fettesten sind. Trotzdem würde ich ein Top Monitor, 3 mittelmäßige vorziehen. 
Aber für Rennspiele und Flugsims sind 3 der Hammer
Von Curved halt ich hetzt nicht soo viel. Wenn ich mir die im Blödmarkt anschaue merk ich nichts davon. Wenn doch dann so marginal das es eher schon platzebo ist. Kostet aber viel.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

Wie man sieht, ist es eine subjektive Entscheidung.
Also lieber TE, jetzt musst du dich entscheiden


----------



## kelevra (3. Februar 2016)

Das kommt stark auf die Anwendung an. Zum Arbeiten bevorzuge ich 2 Monitore, zum Spielen einen.
Für Flugsimulationen oder Rennspiele mag ein Triple-Setup sinnvoll sein. Dann sollte man das Genre aber auch mehr oder weniger prägnant bevorzugen um die Hardwareanschaffung zu rechtfertigen.
Bringt ja nix einen Haufen Geld in 3 Monitore zu investieren um 2 Mal im Jahr ein Rennspiel zu spielen, mal ganz überspitzt ausgedrückt.

Was du dir anschaffen sollst, kannst nur du selbst beantworten.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Februar 2016)

Warum nicht drei Ultrawide-curved Monitore?


----------



## kelevra (3. Februar 2016)

Das hätte auch was.  Kommt natürlich auf den Platz auf dem Schreibtisch sowie Sitzabstand an.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Februar 2016)

Und das Konto. 

PC gaming on Samsung's curved monitors | GameCrate


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Und das Konto.
> 
> PC gaming on Samsung's curved monitors | GameCrate


Der Radius von den Monitoren ist zu gross.


----------



## kelevra (3. Februar 2016)

Absolut. Mit Ergonomy hat das sicher nichts mehr zu tun, wenn man ständig seinen Kopf drehen muss.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich mein den Radius der Monitore selber.
Die beiden äusseren Monitore sind ja nur fürs periphere Sichtfeld.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (4. Februar 2016)

Du bewegst ja nicht dein Kopf, sondern eie oben bereits gesagt bringt das sas fürs periphere sehrn. Wenn doch was ist schaut man mit den Auge hin und bewegt nicht sein Kopf um 90grad. Wenn überhaupt nur ganz leicht.


----------



## kelevra (4. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte da eher an die Situationen in denen man nicht spielt. Wenn es nur um reines Spielen geht, habt ihr natürlich recht.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Da kommt es aber drauf an, wie deine Monitore konfiguriert sind.


----------

